# Sonic Boom 2013



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Yesterday I made a long journey to go to a Sonic The Hedgehog fan convention called Sonic Boom. It was a blast! The best part was when Sonic danced on stage. I was in the front row and got it on video. Sorry most of it is sideways.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope that you don't mind if I downloaded the video and uploaded it to Facebook. I gave you credit though. Great video.


----------

